# Blue Acara Changing Colour?



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi.
I recently got a 3 inch Blue Acara, and I've noticed that it changes colour very quickly. It always keeps those shiny blue spots but one second it will be so stripey it looks almost like a convict, but then after about ten seconds its just plain grey.
Is this normal?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Most cichlids and labyrinth fish can change their colour depending on their mood and condition. Blue acaras actually turn blue when breeding hence their name. When they get stressed they usually go stripy to try and blend in with their surroundings. If they are the subdominant fish in the tank, they usually turn a lighter colour to make themselves look less threatening to larger fish.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*My Blue Acara's actually darken up alot when getting ready to spawn or when they have fry. Do you have a pair in there? you might wanna look for eggs or wigglers ;-) *


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

no just one...should I have a pair?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*not unless you want babies? The change in color is very common in cichlids. They turn colors if they are being aggressive, or are being bullied. I would watch the tank and see what is going on. But not something I would really worry too much over. *


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

no its the biggest one in the tank and i look at my tank alot, and none of the fish are going anything to it and its not doing anything to the others.


----------

